# Anxiety Disorders > Generalized Anxiety Disorder (GAD) >  >  Asking parents about the Doctor's...

## Laura_f221b

Hey :) 
I want some advice on how to ask my parents to go to the doctor's about GAD as I would like confirmation from a medical professional as to whether I do or don't have it. The problem is, I'm am terrified about telling my parents :( 
They are the kind of parents who would say: "You don't need to go to the doctor's, you're just stressed from school" or something to that effect. 
I can go to the doctor's on my own, but I don't know if they have to tell my parents about stuff like this. 
So yeah, some general advice on how to tell them I want to go, how to stop them dismissing me or how to actually approach the doctor about it, if I eventually go. 
By the way, I'm 16 and I live in England, if that helps. 
Thanks!

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

As far as I know, medical professionals have to keep everything you tell them confidential unless they have reason to believe you've become a danger to yourself or others.

----------


## Otherside

I live in the UK, and I know that at age 16, no, they do not tell your parents, and you can yourself.

----------


## Chantellabella

I live in the U.S and am a counselor (not practicing presently). If you're on your parent's insurance plan to pay for the visit, they will be able to see the diagnosis code on their insurance papers. 

But....... they do not have a right to know what you talked about. And your counselor has to keep confidentiality unless you threaten to harm yourself or others. In other words, your parents will only know what you want to tell them.

----------

